# Any chance to re-create data that have been formatted on a CF card (in-camera)



## drolo61 (May 22, 2017)

Call my stupid - I am.
I had important files carelessly on a CF card for too long without back-up.
Used that bcard on auto-pilot as I do for any new shooting and formatted both cards for the next shoot.
Any chance to get the files back?

Thanks for any helpful idea, and yes it is my fault anyway :-((


----------



## privatebydesign (May 22, 2017)

https://petapixel.com/2017/05/18/safely-retrieve-files-off-failing-hdd-ssd-sd-cards-using-free-tools/

This might help.


----------



## stefang (May 22, 2017)

I've been there once. Recuva from Piriform saved my day.


----------



## niels123 (May 22, 2017)

I'd immediately make a full backup of the entire card to a single raw disk image file using dd for windows (if your using windows)
see: http://www.chrysocome.net/dd

You can the mount that image using PassMark OSFMount as read only. Not only you have a backup, but you are also sure that no data gets overwritten. You can then start using the card again en take your time in investigating the raw disk dump file.


----------



## Valvebounce (May 22, 2017)

Hi Niels. 
Making a disk image sounds like a great idea, and if you are familiar with this system of recovery I guess it is fine to go on using the card, as a novice in this system of recovery (or someone who knows things can and do go wrong) I would recommend keeping the card aside until you are through with the recovery just in case there is a problem with the creation of the disc image or......?

Hi Drolo. 
I suspect that a good number of us have accidentally formatted a card, (been there got the Tshirt : ) there are enough recovery solutions available to substantiate this!  Some solutions are more competent than others dependant on whether it was a quick format (which I think our cameras do) or a full format, a choice via the PC OS and for SD cards in camera. 
I can't recommend any software as the software I used seems to no longer be supported by (or is that 'doesn't support') Windows 10.
Good luck. 

Cheers, Graham. 



niels123 said:


> I'd immediately make a full backup of the entire card to a single raw disk image file using dd for windows (if your using windows)
> see: http://www.chrysocome.net/dd
> 
> You can the mount that image using PassMark OSFMount as read only. Not only you have a backup, but you are also sure that no data gets overwritten. You can then start using the card again en take your time in investigating the raw disk dump file.


----------



## Old Sarge (May 22, 2017)

If you have not written any information over the card there is a possibility of retrieving the images from it. I have used Recuva with good results, and it is free. I have also bought recovery software in the past which worked but Recuva has become my go-to software for this situation. (BTW, this doesn't happen to me often but I have friends whose images I have recovered from either an accidental format or card defect and Recuva has helped...not 100% but in a good number of cases).


----------

